# Help for Mother's Day



## Steerpike (May 3, 2012)

Guys, I put up a blog for my ex and mother of my kids for Mother's Day. I'm trying to get as many comments on it as possible between now and then. Doesn't matter that you don't know her. Can be anonymous.

If you want to help out, it only takes a second 

Happy Mother's Day Kristy


----------



## Caged Maiden (May 3, 2012)

What a lovely thing to do.


----------



## Steerpike (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for commenting, anihow. She's great mother and friend, and I appreciate it.


----------



## Justme (May 3, 2012)

Nice gesture there man. i posted there.


----------



## Steerpike (May 3, 2012)

Thank you, Justme. It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 3, 2012)

I have posted!! This is a very sweet and beautiful thing to do for her, Steerpike =)


----------



## Steerpike (May 3, 2012)

Thank you, Sheila. I appreciate you and everyone taking the time out for someone you don't know


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (May 3, 2012)

Certainly I will.  Good work Steerpike, my parents divorced but remained in close contact and that meant a lot to me.


----------



## Steerpike (May 3, 2012)

Thanks, Aidan. I appreciate it. Looks like I should have a good number of comments on the site by Mother's Day


----------

